
Why tokenize vouchers and gift cards on Stellar? - helghardt
https://medium.com/rehive-blog/why-tokenize-vouchers-and-gift-cards-on-stellar-9b407d873fe9
======
helghardt
Surprisingly, in between all the hype it seems like the opportunity to
tokenize vouchers for e-commerce and retail has been overlooked.

What if you could integrate a simple SDK that supports a global value transfer
standard, avoid the requirement of a large operating float and benefit from a
fluid marketplace to get the best rates to sell any voucher in the world?

It looks like there is a massive win-win for all stakeholders if vouchers are
tokenized. This article unpacks the proposed model for suppliers, retailers,
brokers, traders, distributor and consumers.

